# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: راهنمایی در مورد کار کردن با IDE دلفی 2010

## disiba

سلام دوستان 
من تازه با دلفی 2010 شروع به کار کردم . دنبال مطالبی می گردم که منو با ابزار های IDE دلفی 2010 اشنا کنه بطور مثال چطوری کامپوننت ها رو توی فرم بصورت گروهی مرتب کنم یا موارد دیگه . اگه توی این زمینه هرگونه مطلب اموزشی دارید ، ممنون میشم که معرفی کنید .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
در CodeRage III نشستی تحت عنوان 100 IDE Hints and Tips وجود دارد که آقای Alister Christie در آن 100 نکته موجود در محیط دلفی را توضیح می دهند. همچنین در CodeRage 7 هم کنفرانسی تحت عنوان IDE Productivity Tips & Techniques هست که در آن آقای Brian Long در مورد IDE توضیح داده اند. فیلم مربوط به این دو کنفرانس در اینترنت وجود دارد که می توانید آنها را دانلود کنید.
موفق باشید...

----------

